# PM, powdery mildew question



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2012)

Started here and there, but has now hit two of my plants pretty hard. Trying to hold out as long as possible. Guessing about two more weeks on them. Plan to trim off what I can, but a lot of the lower stuff has fully hit the buds. Now the question. Is that just all compost pile junk? Or is it still good for bubble hash?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 27, 2012)

Nothing that has mold on it should be ingested. I like you to much to let you smoke mold. It can kill ya. Do you have a black light to make sure you can cut off all of it?


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah Rose, thanks! I actually got a black light flashlight and have been doing nightly inspections and treatment. It just really hit mainly the Beyond the Brain bad. Some here and there on the Satoris. One more than others. Plan to scrap anything with it on it. Just wondering if it is still good for hash? If not it's just getting trashed. Sucks too cause its gonna be a lot   Still gonna be fine with pleeeeeennnnnntttyyyyyyy of smoke. Just wondering about this stuff. Thanks


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 27, 2012)

You could make ISO oil with it. The alcohol will kill the spores. I'm pretty sure butane would to but check it out to be sure.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 27, 2012)

Hmm, this is only my second grow and never tied that. Guess its time for some DIY reading lessons. 

New question/poll. Would you rather lesson your yeild holding out for the buds to finish and lose more to PM, or have more herb that wasn't quite done? This is what's going on in my head right now. Hit hard over the last week. Wondering how bad it could get letting it go two more weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2012)

:ciao: *ston*

ISO is about the only thing ya can do with PM buds....as for Harvesting...If the trichs are in the window  I would start the Harvest..esspecially if the PM is spreading faster  than  I would take that plant  cause the PM  will continue while hanging..and from what Ive had  when the mold starts comeing more more...ya cant stop nor slow it down...Best of Luck my friend

:48:


----------



## Roddy (Sep 28, 2012)

Spray all gals before budding with Eagle 20/saturator mix and you'll not see PM for the rest of the grow! Sorry to see this happen, good luck and be safe!


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 28, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Spray all gals before budding with Eagle 20/saturator mix and you'll not see PM for the rest of the grow! Sorry to see this happen, good luck and be safe!



Next year ill be doing this for sure! This year its been very dry, and i havent had to deal with it yet. Caterpillars are another thing all together. Ive probably lost a half ounce so far to the little buggers!


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Oct 1, 2012)

potassium bicarbonate. or as mentioned start harvest..  Roddy is righ invest in a bottle of Eagle20 and treat , starts , clones and you will never deal with PM again.. IMO you are to late into flower to use eagle20. i believe eagle20 takes 21 days are so to get out of the plants system. 

if the trichs are mostly cloudy id go ahead and start harvesting.. you could also hand wipe leaves with milk and garlic.. to keep it at bay... best of luck  

:48: :ciao:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 2, 2012)

Right, no using during budding, I believe I was told. (THANKS HAL) Don't forget the saturator (Dutch Master...foliar delivery spray aka wetting agent or applicator spray).

I found that I didn't have enough air movement with too many branches (I usually have forests), removing the bottoms (lollipop) and more fans for circulation helped better the environment and I'm not using the eagle 20 at this point.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 2, 2012)

It must be the season for Powdery mildew. I just found a couple of spots of it on my BBP today. I have been having a moisture problem and hopefully got it fixed today. Also turned up the exaust fan and put a dessicant pack in the tent with the girls. I have 3 weeks till harvest. Should I use milk on them? What does PM look like under blacklight?


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 3, 2012)

The leaves will look purplish red from the light, but the pm will look whitish almost glowing looking.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Bro, I am going to have to do something drastic as I found this morning that it is spreading across my plants. I haven't seen it on the buds yet but I know its only a matter of time. I still have at least 2 weeks before harvest. I have been trying to lower the humidity but haven't stopped the PM from showing up on new leaves (so far just the fan leaves as best I can tell). I sprayed them today with hydrogen peroxide solution as I read that it kills PM on contact. I am just hoping that I don't cause bud rot from spraying them too, even though I tried to not spray them directly. This will be a really nice harvest if the PM doesn't ruin it for me. :angrywife:


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 4, 2012)

HP-





> It must be the season for Powdery mildew.



Must be, I had to break out the sulfer burner this run. I did my last burn a few days ago. I will have my fingers crossed for the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2012)

I just checked my plants this evening and the H2O2 spray worked quite well as the mildew was only visible on a couple leaves. :farm:  I added 2% milk to the spray and sprayed them again about an hour ago. I have a good fan blowing on everyone and the exaust blower is going wide open so it should dry quick enough to prevent any other problems(hopefully)  

Powder mildew death mojo for all who struggle this evening :hitchair:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 4, 2012)

Right on HP. KEEP A CLOSE EYE!!!!! I'm still using the H2O2 spray twice a day. It seems like some get immune to it. I've been doing it for probably a month now. The one plant is down, got some out of it, but literally lost an easy pound   Now the others are showing a little here and there. Not buds yet, just leaves. As of yesterday I started hardcore spray then snip those leaves off. Just trying to make it a couple more weeks. Trying to deal with it OD is a different animal. Wish I could manage my back yard environment, haha. Good luck dude. Working hard over here and fingers crossed fighting this crap.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 4, 2012)

Can someone post a picture of what this looks like?  
How do you get PM? 
Seems to be spreading itself almost as diligently as the borg.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 4, 2012)

This is exactly what it looks like when it gets going:

It is a fungus whose spores seem to be more active when it gets real humid outside. We have had a lot of rain here lately and my grow is very susceptible to the humidity of outside because I draw air in hard. 

I have not had a problem with this before now but I had a water leak in my hydro system in my tent that took me several days to fix. I noticed the mildew starting right after I fixed the water issue.


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 4, 2012)

Yup... Weird thing here, with my OD grow,,, IT HASNT RAINED MORE THAN A LIGHT SPRINKLE ONCE LIKE 2 MONTHS AGO!!! Makes no sense to me. Def strains are more suseptable and pheno too even!


----------



## tastyness (Oct 4, 2012)

You guys are the best.  Thanks.  
Luckily my humidity has dropped - tent is between 45-55%.  
Still a nervous nellie this close to fruition.
Appreciate the photo Hushpuppy.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 5, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> Appreciate the gorgeous photo Hushpuppy.



I understand where you are coming from, its a very clear, informative pic. Its is NOT, however, gorgeous. That is awful, awful... AWFUL!  :holysheep:

Blah! I hate the PM. Next year its over. There is no hope for this PM. Go, Eagle20!


----------



## tastyness (Oct 5, 2012)

Drifting- I stand corrected.  Sloppy choice of adjective.  

So, I noticed some strange stuff this morning when checking the girls.  I thought this was normal fading, but after seeing the pic I was a bit worried.
Can anyone identify the problem?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 5, 2012)

people should be aware, PM thrives in very low humidity as well as high.


----------



## tastyness (Oct 5, 2012)

*dman1234-*
Thanks for that tidbit.  Yikes!  How does it get started?  Where does it come from?  
I see what I need for next grow- the Eagle20 .... checked one place - they want 243.00 to send it!!!  too funny.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 5, 2012)

I checked mine this morning after spraying them last night with a combination of milk and H2O2. I couldn't see any PM anywhere but one little spot on a leaf that I missed. :woohoo: 

I think PM of different strains is indiginous to just about every place on the planet   I am sure I picked mine up from walking across the yard and out into the cut-over and weeds to dump waste water and such, then going back into the grow with spores on my shoes and pants. Then when the conditions got right it found a new home :hairpull: 

I am just glad that I have it under control as this is going to be a bumper crop  This is why I like hydro:

If you look close in the center of the first pic, I set a 1liter bottle of PH adjuster on the tote for size comparrison


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 5, 2012)

Looking great HP! Awesome about the controlling the pm. I'd still keep a close eye!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks  I chjecked them this morning and found very little of the PM. I'm gonna spray them again in a day or 2 to eliminate anymore from showing up. I know I shouldn't spray anything on the buds as bud rot can happen but I figure with the fans going that the moisture should dry off and the treatment should prevent any fungus from growing. Besides, if I don't get the PM stopped I would lose the buds anyway. Buut so far we're good  

Check out the buds growing on the leaves. this is why I love this BBP


----------



## indtune (Nov 25, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Nothing that has mold on it should be ingested. I like you to much to let you smoke mold. It can kill ya. Do you have a black light to make sure you can cut off all of it?


 
I am trimming, and there is a puff of white powder mold that whisps into the air when I break the bud off the branch to trim. There is evidence that this is powder mold, although the bud does not seem to be affected. Any idea what I should do?

I also posted a thread in Plant Problems regarding this problem of mine in greater length. Any help would be appreciated - I am a medical patient for asthma, and I have half my crop waiting for me to do something with it, but I need to figure out if it is contaminated, and what I could do if it is. 

Thank you!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 25, 2012)

Without seeing it for myself, its hard to say if it is PM or some other type of fungus. It is hard to tell sometimes anyway. If you are in doubt, given your asthma issues, I would take it all and make hash oil from it. I wouldn't even make bubble with it.


----------



## indtune (Nov 25, 2012)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *ston*
> 
> ISO is about the only thing ya can do with PM buds....as for Harvesting...If the trichs are in the window  I would start the Harvest..esspecially if the PM is spreading faster  than  I would take that plant  cause the PM  will continue while hanging..and from what Ive had  when the mold starts comeing more more...ya cant stop nor slow it down...Best of Luck my friend
> 
> :48:


 
What about the argument that the alcohol, yes, kills the spores, but also absorbes the toxins which are in your end product? This would be great to clear up, with some kind of lab evidence or testing. I'm sure it'll look, smoke and feel just fine, but... What's really in it? Doing some tough reseach before I decide what to do with a whole crop of lightly-dusted powder mildewed buds. I have my medical card for asthma, so no risks can be taken, and I don't want bad product to end up in other patient's hands...


----------



## indtune (Nov 25, 2012)

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Without seeing it for myself, its hard to say if it is PM or some other type of fungus. It is hard to tell sometimes anyway. If you are in doubt, given your asthma issues, I would take it all and make hash oil from it. I wouldn't even make bubble with it.


 
Thanks for answering! I've been racking my brain trying to figure this out. Are you talking about BHO, ISO, or glycerine? I'm familiar with all thses, process, but also am aware of both sides of arguments... 

The alcohol is said to kill the spores, and leave you with clean hash oil... But it is also said to absorb the toxins as well, leaving your end product contaminated. Same goes with Butane. 

Supposedly you can cook with it? But I've also read that injesting spores is WORSE than smoking it... 

Can you clear anything up?


----------

